# Rehoming



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Chicago Area

They are about 10 miles north or downtown - he will deliver them if needed. ​ 
HELP!!! 
These gorgeous creatures need a new home! Male on the left, female on the right - both 2 years old. Message me with questions and please share if you know someone who can help.​ 

He can't have them at his house any more, he is crushed... Hoping to find them a good home by next week.​ 


This is a friend of a friend so I have no idea as to anything except these are great looking dogs. I can get more info if anyone is interested. If it was me I would move.​


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would take both of them if I was already in a house I can't possibly take on two more dogs where I'm living now...my landlord would have a heart attack Can you keep me posted on whats is going on with them? When push comes to shove I can't see these two getting separated or going to the pound.


----------



## 0pusX (Jul 21, 2012)

Do you happen to know if they have any experience with children? (ages 7 and 4) and other dogs?

Also how much "re-homing fee" is he looking for? 

I'm in SW Michigan about 1.5 hrs from Chicago.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

0pusX said:


> Do you happen to know if they have any experience with children? (ages 7 and 4) and other dogs?
> 
> Also how much "re-homing fee" is he looking for?
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure they are not looking for money and they have kids also I will double check and post. Id take them, Im a little far from the area. I have more pics they are really good looking.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I live in Chicago. May be able to help. Please PM me details about the dogs and what is needed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

kr16 said:


> Im pretty sure they are not looking for money and they have kids also I will double check and post. Id take them, Im a little far from the area. I have more pics they are really good looking.


How about other dogs and cats?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> I live in Chicago. May be able to help. Please PM me details about the dogs and what is needed.


I'm pretty close to, maybe we can figure something out if we work together. If they get along with other animals(dogs/cats) I could possibly hold on to them until they find a home. I would like to know more about the female's personality, since I already have two females. She would have to be easy going. I'm not to worried about the male.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I have sent an e-mail to the rescue I work with. I am willing to be a bridge foster for these dogs if that is what is needed. Before I make any commitment, I want to make sure the rescue is on board as I feel that is the best way to get these dogs in to good new homes. Again, please PM me any details about the dogs and how to arrange receiving the dogs!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

@llombardo, that's great! I e-mailed Mag Mutts. I will keep you posted on what they say. It would mean a lot if they knew there was someone willing to foster one of the dogs ... of course, assuming he/she would be a good fit to your home. I am willing to take one/both. But, I want it to be through Mag Mutts or another organization I have worked with because that is best way to ensure the proper steps are taken to getting the dogs to their new forever home!!!! I will keep you in the loop if I hear anything back from the OP!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> @llombardo, that's great! I e-mailed Mag Mutts. I will keep you posted on what they say. It would mean a lot if they knew there was someone willing to foster one of the dogs ... of course, assuming he/she would be a good fit to your home. I am willing to take one/both. But, I want it to be through Mag Mutts or another organization I have worked with because that is best way to ensure the proper steps are taken to getting the dogs to their new forever home!!!! I will keep you in the loop if I hear anything back from the OP!


Good, I was thinking the same rescue I would hate to see these dogs go anywhere else and I hope they get to stay together...that would be completely wonderful for them I tell you if I was already in my house I would take them in a minute...its hard to find what I need in an unincorporated area(they don't set limits on dogs). You know I need room in the house, the big yard(for agility), a pool for exercise, etc...you notice my whole list is based on what I feel my dogs need???


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is his response, I will PM the info to those who asked.


I have 5 boys ages 7 to 21 They are great with kids and great with other dogs but sometime get territorial 
Len


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

@llombardo and kr16, I PMed you with updates.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

For anyone interested, these dogs are now available for adoption through Magnificent Mutts Rescue. Please check them out on the website and Facebook page and contact the rescue with questions. For those interested in the female (the smaller black, bi-color), I am fostering her and will be happy to give you details. 

Magnificent Mutts is a 501


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Also, for anyone who remembers the Gary, Indiana thread where the dog was shot and left for dead. Thanks to the care provided by Mag Mutts, this dog has recovered from his injuries and is also available for adoption through Magnificent Mutts. He is very handsome :wub:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> Also, for anyone who remembers the Gary, Indiana thread where the dog was shot and left for dead. Thanks to the care provided by Mag Mutts, this dog has recovered from his injuries and is also available for adoption through Magnificent Mutts. He is very handsome :wub:


A wonderful organization and all dogs available look to be of very good temperament and well taken care of by there foster families. And yes he did recover nicely and looks to be a wonderful dog with a bright future I do believe that once I'm in a house and settled I will go here to adopt and possibly foster for them. I have to make sure I have enough room for when I become a foster failure


----------

